# Grooved vs Smooth Rollers



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

My JD 220B has the solid front roller on it. I never had any issues with it last year but the last few cuts this year it feels like I'm hydroplaning or going across ice. I'm cutting at a comfortable walking pace so I don't think it's speed related. I think a grooved or Wiehle roller could help with this I just wanted to see if anyone had any experience using both.

I've looked the grooved rollers up on R&R but the price turned me away because it wasn't ever necessary. I've read this article that Ware or DFW posted somewhere on here. It basically answers my question but wanted to ask my fellow TLFers.

I don't think I'm at the point where the lawn is in need of verticutting. The turf is dense but not spongy at all. I guess I just need talked into buying one :lol:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I was going to reply without reading the article you provided but after reading, I have to say that I agree with everything they say. 
I think you can get away with a smooth roller but if you can purchase a grooved roller then go for it. A smooth roller works great after I either a scalp/verticut/aerate/ or sand, basically when the Bermuda is thinner. Once the turf starts getting thicker, I notice that the mower starts "floating" on top of the turf. Have in mind, I have a much thicker bermuda strand. If I could topdress weekly or even bi weekly like a golf course does, I wouldn't need a grooved roller. At the end of the day, a grooved roller with other cultural practices will help you maintain a TRUE HOC and avoid the "FLOATING" stage. For a home lawn I think a smooth roller is all you need though. The moment you feel you are floating o top of the grass, you can lightly verticut or perform a "mid season scalp", and a smooth roller will work great again. This is just from my experience though, but , I'm sure that in order to achieve the best results, a grooved roller will help you get there. If I can think of anything else, I will post it on here.

You might not need to verticut but I think it would help alleviate the "hydroplaining". Although for now, I would just worry about keeping the turf growing and healthy.


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

I've experienced with both my GM1000 had a grooved front roller and always cut true to my HOC yard always looked level when I changed to the Flex it has a solid roller i to started noticing the "floating" so I lightly Verticut and I was back to normal it wasn't long before I was floating again and my I'm getting high and low spots because of some areas being thicker. I have a spare grooved roller I'm gonna try and put on this weekend.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Reelnutt said:


> when I changed to the Flex it has a solid roller i to started noticing the "floating" . . . .


Could this be due to the floating head of the Flex vs the solid weight of the 1000?


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

I changed it out today and problem solved. The groved roller actually keeps you in the lane instead of drifting to.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Grooved roller so as to not get "out of the lane."

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4unk6siO-tI&t=0m58s[/media]


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ one of my favorites movies


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I have a grooved roller and I notice some "hydroplaning" when I mow in certain directions. It's a little unnerving because it does feel like this giant mower of death is sliding all over the place. I think I need to verticut...but that's a spring project now that it's mid-september and temps are 50-85.


----------

